

How Do Hitmen Operate? - felixr
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/politics-and-law/how-hitmen-operate-73430/

======
latk
This article was trying its hardest to reinterpret “we have almost no data,
and what we have looks boring” into a sensationalist story of master killers.
1/10 would not read again.

